

The UK is no more, at least during the Olympics.  - mrkmcknz
http://www.kernelmag.com/comment/column/2823/whatever-you-do-dont-mention-the-olympics/

======
bdfh42
Another flaming page blocking add begging for money for stuff that you have
not had any chance to value.

Do everyone a favour and please do not up-vote pages that display such
nonsense.

